# Musky Baits



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

Musky Lures 14 inches long and have a wide wobble


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great job............ Those came out really nice............... I love the eye on the perch color one..............


----------



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

hey mac one,
those look awesome!
u interested in releasing a few for trial runs? i'll take pictures & everything. 
canada trip in june


----------

